# Horsey Contest :D



## BillyRox (Aug 12, 2011)

Ok Here are categories 
1...Best fallling photo (EXAMPLE)









2....Dress ups


3.... Most unusal position(EXAMPLE)








4 ...Best Horse back trail ride photo (EXAMPLE)








5...Best water photo (EXAMPLE)








6....Funniest rolling photo (EXAMPLE)








7.... Pretties Trail (EXAMPLE)








8....Best bareback photo

Ok goodluck Contest ends 30 Of septemper  
Please only enter photos of your owen horses Thankyou


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

The pictures are in order as listed(if it loaded properly)

1st-
class4-best horse back trail ride photo

2nd-
class7-prettiest trail

3rd-
class1-best falling photo

4th-
class5- best water photo

...If they are not in order I'm sure the pictures speak for themselves as to what class they are in.

:] hope yall like them!


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Sub. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

MOST UNUSUAL POSITION











BEST BAREBACK PHOTO


----------



## BillyRox (Aug 12, 2011)

Some Awsome photos love the water photo and the racing photos


----------



## notfartofall (Sep 8, 2011)

Best horse back trail ... me and daisy hacking ..


----------



## notfartofall (Sep 8, 2011)

oopsy forgot one  best fall :









unusual position .. we never know what shes doing here lol ...


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

BillyRox said:


> Some Awsome photos love the water photo and the racing photos


 thank you! :]


----------



## BarefootBugsy (Dec 30, 2010)

1. Best fall:









3. Most unusual position:









8. Best Bareback (attached)


----------



## BillyRox (Aug 12, 2011)

I love the falling pics if your going to do somthing do it epic lol 
Bearfootbugsy Love the bareback pic I fall epicaly with that lol "


----------



## BarefootBugsy (Dec 30, 2010)

Haha thanks  it was the only decent shot of about 30!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Are we allowed more than one photo per class?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BillyRox (Aug 12, 2011)

ItzKayley said:


> Are we allowed more than one photo per class?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> _I would say yes but i think its a bit unfair for some people who only have one photo sorry  _


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

4 best horse back trail ride photo
5 best water photo
8 best barebac photo

the following photos are in the above order


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Sub, Will put some up when I get home and can have my flash drive.


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Hopefully these are in order!
Rolling photo
Bareback
Jumping
Prettiest trail
Trail photo


----------



## FLACKA (Sep 18, 2011)

*Pretties??*

Ri..almost 3 and Ginger( our rescue) we think is 16-18


----------



## BillyRox (Aug 12, 2011)

Some really Nice photos guys going to be really hard to judge


----------



## BillyRox (Aug 12, 2011)

OK here are the winners thankyou to everyone who entered  
Best falling Bearfootbugsy 
Most unusal pisition notfartfall
Best horse back trail katieanddrke
Best water katieanddrke
Rolling photo itkayley 
Prettised trail itkayley 
BearBack beau159
Congrats to the winners some grate photos summited


----------

